# Cómo se pronuncia la ch alemana al final de palabra



## 99 Luftballon

¿La ch se pronuncia  como la j española?

Ich = ij. La transcripción es "iç"


----------



## Captain Lars

Depende del vocal que precede.

Después de a, o, u, se pronuncia como la j española.

nach, noch, huch

Después de e, i, se pronuncia agudo. En IPA sería ç creo.

frech, ich


----------



## Liana

http://www.spanisch-lehrbuch.de/gra...spanisch_lernen_online_inhaltsverzeichnis.htm

En esta página se puede escuchar la  pronunciación de muchas frases y palabras. 
Espero que te ayude!


----------



## WaitingQueue

Mira a este pagina de web de la universidad de Iowa:

www . uiowa . edu/~acadtech/phonetics/

Pulsa a la bandera alemán (negro-rojo-amarillo) y sigue "Konsonanten" -> "Artikulationsart" -> "Frikative".

El sonido "velar" (la [x]) te mira como se pronuncia "ch" después de a, o, u y el pimero sonido de "palatal" (la [ç]) te mira como se pronuncia "ch" después de e, i.


----------



## Namakemono

Después de e, i, ä, ö y ü, se pronuncia como si fueses a decir "sch", pero sin cerrar tanto la mandíbula.


----------



## haliava

Hola 

Un consejo mas para pronunciar *"ch"* después de "i, e, ä, ö, ü, y consonantes, p.ej. "horch":
 pronuncia la palabra "Mai" (mayo), marcando y alargando un poco mas de lo normal la *"i"* final, luego le vas quitando la "voz", dejando solo pasar el aire. ¡Pruébalo! ¡Es fácil!


----------



## 99 Luftballon

Vielen Danke.
He escuchado la pronunciación de ich y me sigue pareciendo una j española, no tan fuerte como la española ni como la de noch. La gramática dice que la ch después de a, o, u suena como la j:noch [nox], rauchen, nach. Pero la duda es después de e, i. No suena como la "j" de después de a,o,u pero tampoco me suena a "sch", me suena más ix que isch.


----------



## 99 Luftballon

En esa página que da Liana se dice que la ch final suiza en bach e ich se pronuncia como la j española, más fuerte que la alemana.


----------



## Captain Lars

El consejo de haliava es muy bien. También, cuando mi entonces maestra de francés dijo "Paris", sonía exactamente lo mismo como "ich": Parich.


----------



## berndf

99 Luftballon said:


> Vielen Danke.
> He escuchado la pronunciación de ich y me sigue pareciendo una j española, no tan fuerte como la española ni como la de noch. La gramática dice que la ch después de a, o, u suena como la j:noch [nox], rauchen, nach. Pero la duda es después de e, i. No suena como la "j" de después de a,o,u pero tampoco me suena a "sch", me suena más ix que isch.


Das "ch" in "ach" ist wie das Spanische "j". Das "ch" in "ich" ist wie das *Südamerikanische* "J/G" vor hellen Vokalen, wie in "Gena".


----------

